# Be there begining of March...Need help!!!



## darrinv8 (Feb 21, 2012)

First of all hello, I will be staying on Ft. Pickens Rd. on Pensacola Beach March 1 through March 6th. I am very well versed on fishing here in the Midwest, but am lost when it comes to ocean fishing. I have been on here reading for the past few days, and have gathered a lot of info. I have heavy equipment, but need help with bait and places. I will be open to fishing anywhere I can get by land(no boat ) I have been surf fishing before, but only caught a few hammerheads and nothing else. Any pointers would be great. Thank you!!!


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

i would recomend going to one of the nearby piers or jetties. the bait depends on what your fishing for. if you want to catch redfish, go to a local walmart or tackle shop and buy cut bait. sheepshead is another easy fish to catch at this time of the year. just put a 2 ounce weight above your swivel while using a small hook and chunk out a live shrimp.the sheepshead will also work for pompano(one of the best eating fish).:thumbup:


----------



## darrinv8 (Feb 21, 2012)

Awesome, thank you for the info. I would love to catch good eating fish that are a good size, but any bite is better than none at all. I will have my wife with me and see will prolly wanna fish as well. I was just gonna put a piece of shrimp on a circle hook below a leader and a decent weight and see if anything will bite. I'll be happy catching anything to be honest, just getting out of Illinois will be good enough for me LOL.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## darrinv8 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you very much. I will need all the pointers I can get!!!


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

darrinv8 said:


> Awesome, thank you for the info. I would love to catch good eating fish that are a good size, but any bite is better than none at all. I will have my wife with me and see will prolly wanna fish as well. I was just gonna put a piece of shrimp on a circle hook below a leader and a decent weight and see if anything will bite. I'll be happy catching anything to be honest, just getting out of Illinois will be good enough for me LOL.


That's Exactly what you need to do. Get some pompano rigs and bait them with fresh dead shrimp . Fish the surf from the beach using 2oz weights and a PVC rod holder. Make sure to cast into the deep part of the surf. Check your bait every half hour or so. You'll catch most fish in the surf just like this.


----------

